# Survival or Poaching???



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

So want to see what you all thought. The show Man Woman Wild did an episode in Moab, if you didn't see it. They were rafting, got stranded, had to cross the river twice, etc. After eating some cat tails and frogs, on day three they hear turkeys. I'm pressuming this was filmed in the spring since the tom was calling. 

Anywho....they fashion a basic bow and arrow. Not luck getting a turkey. BUT! Had they would this be considered poaching? I'm making a presumtion since it was filmed all the proper permissions, releases, blah, blah, were given. 

Thoughts? o-||


----------



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

Tech. speaking your poaching if your hunting without a license/out of season whether or not you make a kill. In fact harassing an animal like a deer with an atv is poaching under the law in Utah.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Considering there was a film crew and all other supporting staff and most likely sattelite communication in this case it would be hard to argue a life and death situation. However if I were to become lost,stranded,injured in a remote location and needed food I wouldn't hesitate to kill an animal in season or not with or without a license.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Considering there was a film crew and all other supporting staff and most likely sattelite communication in this case it would be hard to argue a life and death situation. However if I were to become lost,stranded,injured in a remote location and needed food I wouldn't hesitate to kill an animal in season or not with or without a license.


Bingo! I'll take the ticket for killing a turkey out of season if my life depended on it. My life is worth the couple hundred bucks paid if I got a ticket. In a survival scenario, I would be surprised if they tried to cite you anyway.

On a related note- there was an episode of Survivorman where Les Stroud had a gun with him as part of his gear. He mentioned something about having coordinated with the F&G, and they had no problem with him killing ducks and other small game, but told him he could not kill deer, elk, moose, ect. because they were out of season. I would venture a guess that they have permission before filming to kill certain animals for the show. They probably pay through the nose for the privilege to do it also.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

They should be charged with poaching!! It wasn't life or death since when it goes western on them they call for backup. If Uncle ted can be charged with poaching for what he did, they should too. I know it's not apples to apples but the priniciple is the same. I do think the show is cool.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

How do you know it wasn't in May when they filmed the episode? They could have had tags and special permission from the DWR for shooting a turkey with a bow they made. Always jumping to conclusions when you don't know all the details gets you nowhere..


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I'm willing to bet they had it all planned out before they filmed it. I'm sure they contact the state for info on protected species and plants. When Bear Grills was in Southern Utah, he mentioned that he couldn't kill a little Pigmy Rattler because the local Fish and Game told him they were protected. 
These people talk to the state before they do these things. There would be all kinds of lawsuits if things weren't organized before the do them.


----------



## little hippo (Oct 2, 2010)

I wish the state would consider allowing anyone who wishes to practice extended survival skills to purchase a "survival permit" that would allow the hunter to harvest a modest amount of small and big game animals irregardless of any traditional season.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

They probaly edited in the turkey sounds cause otherwise the show was too boring for thier audience anyway.

If I get stuck somewhere and have no food to hell with the rules, I'm gonna eat.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think that show is the stupidest show ever, totaly fake!! Same with man verse wild. Atleast man verse wild now shows you how they set him up in fake situations. I wouldn't be supprised if it were a cage bird that was released and they staged the whole thing. 
Half of the stuff they show on those shows is totaly the wrong thing to do in a survival situation, like drinking your urine. 
I am sure they did it in a legal manner. Les Stroad is the only show that I think is worth watching.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

I hate to imagine all the cryptobiotic soil that they stepped on down there around Moab. That's all I see is signs talking about not breaking the crust down there. One simple show ruined thousands of years worth of growth in the soil.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Whether they were llicensed or not they should tell the viewers. Now we will have a bunch of people trying to shoot a turkey because they saw it on TV and because they got away with it it must be okay for them.
Les Stroud atleast tells his viewers what he had to do to be able to harvest an animal or not in many cases.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Good point about telling the viewers. If you watched the episode, they didn't even get close. It was a small group, so could have been planted. But when they were busted, the birds ran like wild ones. I'm with most of you. If I'm stuck I'm going to eat, worry about the ticket later. 

I can't speak to how authentic his techniques are. But I am willing to believe a guy who was in special forces and went from an NCO to the rank of captain. Looking to get his book. Reviewing it on Amazon one thing he stresses is to practice the skills in the book. Not just keep and then when crap hits the fan pull it out. Since I have three young boys, that will give us some things to do.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm sure he may know what he is talking about and probably laughs at the stupid things they make him do to keep ratings up.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm sure he may know what he is talking about and probably laughs at the stupid things they make him do to keep ratings up.


----------

